# Aviary Protection



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I am building a Aviary roughly 10' x 15' x 6'-7' tall. I saw another fancier say he uses a electric fence to protect his birds from predators. I found this unit at Tractor Supply and bought it. 
http://www.tractorsupply.com/electr...c-controllers/zareba-2-mile-ac-fencer-3680003










My idea is using the plastic fence stand offs hang 1/2 hardware cloth free air around the base and around the top of the Aviary.

I am still building this but here is a recent pic: 










I am opening this thread to see what other creative ideas people have for protecting their birds?


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I know this isn't 24 hour protection, but it is all I have so far...


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Chromie said:


> I know this isn't 24 hour protection, but it is all I have so far...


Thats too funny..I did'nt even think about "Red Rider BB Guns". I am sure those are not "toys"..but I get the idea.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

no they are real, all .22 caliber and will shoot a squirrel in the eye. So I should be good as long as I see what is going on...

just curious, but if you have everything locked up at night what would you be worried about getting in on your birds?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I rida a harley and nobody messes with my birds for every thing else ol shep takes care of that well except the snakes are real quite not sure what to do about them.
Dave


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Chromie said:


> just curious, but if you have everything locked up at night what would you be worried about getting in on your birds?


I am planning for a "rat invasion"...I'm sure the motto "Build it and they will come" is going to apply here. My Aviary is 2' feet off of my fence on the back side so I am anticipating thats where the little varmints will attack. I have seen those wharf rats come down out of the trees before..in fact I saw one cross the road earlier this year. So I figure those are my birds biggest threat. 
I have been told I "over" feed my birds because they are "picky" eaters. They take what they like and toss what they don't want. So my spoiled little friends are leaving a food source for rats. I follow the the idea of "Failing to Prepare..is Preparing to Fail" so I'm trying to cover all my bases in advance if possible.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I see where you are coming from. I don't even see a **** in my neighbor hood, but we have a ton of stray cats. The neighbor on the other side of the block has about one million five cats...don't get me wrong I like cats, we have ONE, but come on this lady is going over board


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I saw on youtube a waterhose attachment with a infrared sensor..as soon as the "eye" spots movement it shoots a blast of water at it. Its kinda cool gimmick. I have pitbulls that keep sticky fingers and cats away..but if I did'nt I would try that water blaster.


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

My neighbor is pretty old and her dog gets out every now and then. Idk how to keep the dog out. I feel bad for the lady but at the same time im ticked that my birds are gettin attacked.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Nictorious Ali said:


> My neighbor is pretty old and her dog gets out every now and then. Idk how to keep the dog out. I feel bad for the lady but at the same time im ticked that my birds are gettin attacked.


Can you put up a fence?


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

Not in the city I live in unless you have a swimming pool or a dog ironically. Ive been tryin to think of ways to approach the situation without 1) much help from my neighbor cause shes old 2)breaking any laws lol. I wonder if anyone here has had a similar situation?


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Nictorious Ali said:


> My neighbor is pretty old and her dog gets out every now and then. Idk how to keep the dog out. I feel bad for the lady but at the same time im ticked that my birds are gettin attacked.


You are very kind to consider your elderly neighbor. I don't have any solutions to offer but, being a little elderly myself, I would wish for such a neighbor as you! Hope I never become that careless, though.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

On the rat problem, how about feeding less and cleaning up? Our birds were picky for all of 2 days. Then they got hungry. We feed small amounts at a time in a controlled area until they start "looking" picky, then up comes the food. That might be the best pest control method.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow You guys are way to worried about things getting your birds. Keep things clean and I dont think you would have to worry so much I think electric fences and guns is a little extreme don't you think.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Wow You guys are way to worried about things getting your birds. Keep things clean and I dont think you would have to worry so much I think electric fences and guns is a little extreme don't you think.


 I thought that too at first..but there are too many stories of everything fine one day and the next day a massacre in the loft. My thinking here is a ounce of prevention worth more then a pound of cure. As for the reducing the feed..I have. Problem is I bought a 50lb bag of rolled Barley that is mixed with my browns seed feed and the birds hate the Barley..so its wasted..and then the corn...seems their not fond of that much either. Thats what is "wasted" mostly. From what I have read its the smell of pigeons that attracts rodents and varmits. People have had Raccoons and Possums kill their hens and squabs in the nest..hence this thread for some new ideas.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

my husband would drool over those guns, but it is hard to shoot a snake when your in your comfy bed snoring...LOL...you won't hear a sound..


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> my husband would drool over those guns, but it is hard to shoot a snake when your in your comfy bed snoring...LOL...you won't hear a sound..


If my neighbors saw me in my back yard with one of those rifles they would call the SWAT TEAM in a heatbeat


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

jAxTecH said:


> If my neighbors saw me in my back yard with one of those rifles they would call the SWAT TEAM in a heatybeat


It is illegal to discharge a firearm in my area within 500 yards of a residence. Pretty much excludes the entire town except the town forest...which is a nature preserve


----------



## ccccrnr (Jun 15, 2010)

Nictorious Ali said:


> My neighbor is pretty old and her dog gets out every now and then. Idk how to keep the dog out. I feel bad for the lady but at the same time im ticked that my birds are gettin attacked.


What kind of dog??

if you have power at your loft you can use ultrasonic dog fence maybe
http://www.safehomeproducts.com/shp2/sc/shopexd.aspx?id=218&PLC=1&GFM=41&referer=http://www.safehomeproducts.com/shp2/product/dog-dazer-ii-ultrasonic-dog-repeller-and-trainer/pet-guards/218/218.aspx&EOR=x&ESR=2&dir=shp2&b=sf5e&w=1303&h=611&f=N&tp=99999&frompg=99&topg=99&menupage=1011
or 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+9+22227&pcatid=22227 
and tape the button down


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I believe ALL Maine "natives" own guns, it's the "carpetbaggers" that complain.
Seeing as I had a Norway Rat attack on my previous loft and lost about 27 birds - even though my new loft is a fort knox of 1/4 and 1/2 in wire mesh - up, down, and all around! I'm always open to new ideas for further protection 
I had heard about the sensor sprinklers - I think that would work well for cats


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> I believe ALL Maine "natives" own guns, it's the "carpetbaggers" that complain.
> Seeing as I had a Norway Rat attack on my previous loft and lost about 27 birds - even though my new loft is a fort knox of 1/4 and 1/2 in wire mesh - up, down, and all around! I'm always open to new ideas for further protection
> I had heard about the sensor sprinklers - I think that would work well for cats


I have used those in the past to protect a Koi pond. They work well for Great Blue Herons, but I'm not sure about other animals.


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

ccccrnr said:


> What kind of dog??
> 
> if you have power at your loft you can use ultrasonic dog fence maybe
> http://www.safehomeproducts.com/shp2/sc/shopexd.aspx?id=218&PLC=1&GFM=41&referer=http://www.safehomeproducts.com/shp2/product/dog-dazer-ii-ultrasonic-dog-repeller-and-trainer/pet-guards/218/218.aspx&EOR=x&ESR=2&dir=shp2&b=sf5e&w=1303&h=611&f=N&tp=99999&frompg=99&topg=99&menupage=1011
> ...


Im not sure what kind of dog it is. It looks like a cross between a poodle and a schnauzer but thanks for the great advice! I hope the ultra sound wont effect my pigeons in any way?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

nice gun collection there  I had rats here for a spell but even they moved on lol I rarely have any feed left over with my birds but that doesnt mean the foxes and raccoons dont come thru to try and find a meal on a nightly basis but if you build your coop sturdy and well closed in with the right size wire you should be ok reguardless of what makes its way thru your yard  well except for bears cuz they are a whole other story all together


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

LOL if you have bears I think you got bigger issues to worry about like moving!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

Nictorious Ali said:


> LOL if you have bears I think you got bigger issues to worry about like moving!


have had two bears come thru my place but at least they were more interested in my bird feeders then my pigeon coops thank god cuz there is very little that will stop a bear on a mission


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

LokotaLoft said:


> have had two bears come thru my place but at least they were more interested in my bird feeders then my pigeon coops thank god cuz there is very little that will stop a bear on a mission


I think if I was in that situation I would grab the honey bottle out of the kitchen cabinet and toss it as far as I could away from my home..if that did'nt work I would try the bottle of Aunt Jamamma


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

jAxTecH said:


> I think if I was in that situation I would grab the honey bottle out of the kitchen cabinet and toss it as far as I could away from my home..if that did'nt work I would try the bottle of Aunt Jamamma


second time it happened was when I went out to close up the coop in the dark and I dont know who was more startled me or the bear , I think it was me because the bear wasnt the one running away lol


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

LokotaLoft said:


> second time it happened was when I went out to close up the coop in the dark and I dont know who was more startled me or the bear , I think it was me because the bear wasnt the one running away lol


I seen news stories from around town where black bears have gone trash diving in neighborhoods..I'm glad your ok. A startled female while feeding her cubs is no joke. Of course I would be lock and loaded for the next time..I would'nt give a bear a second chance.


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

You know if the bear is not running away theirs a even more serious issue at hand. They say that most bears will run away but the ones that dont are the ones that need to be put down because they will eventually attack. Its a bad situation on both sides :/. Be careful!


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Your Aviary is looking great!


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

LokotaLoft said:


> nice gun collection there


thanks, they all have a special value to me.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> second time it happened was when I went out to close up the coop in the dark and I dont know who was more startled me or the bear , I think it was me because the bear wasnt the one running away lol


LMAO


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ptras said:


> It is illegal to discharge a firearm in my area within 500 yards of a residence. Pretty much excludes the entire town except the town forest...which is a nature preserve


well that does'nt sound like any fun..lol.. fourth of july around here is like who does'nt have a gun..lol..


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Nictorious Ali said:


> You know if the bear is not running away theirs a even more serious issue at hand. They say that most bears will run away but the ones that dont are the ones that need to be put down because they will eventually attack. Its a bad situation on both sides :/. Be careful!


We have alot of black bear (coyote, deer, moose, coydog and the bobcat is making a come back) around here. Problem is.....people moving to Maine and NH and building in "their" territory. Bear and any other animal is going to hunt for food, and if people leave their trash and bird feeders out - your just inviting them to your yard  People (and campers) up here have to be reminded every year to 'NOT leave food and trash outside'.
It's been unusually hot here this summer - Just 2 weeks ago, a momma black bear and her 2 cubs where videotaped splashing around in someones kiddie pool in the backyard......they played and splashed around for awhile, crushed the pool, then left - cooled off and happy


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> have had two bears come thru my place but at least they were more interested in my bird feeders then my pigeon coops thank god cuz there is very little that will stop a bear on a mission


remember the member that posted here and the neighbor's hog got in her loft and killed most of her birds and recked the loft.. it was a huge hog.. I thought she was kidding but true enough.. that was a weird one. 


someone posted about using hog manure around the loft for snakes, thought it sounded freaky, but sure enough hogs/pigs will kill a snake, snakes no like pigs.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> someone posted about using hog manure around the loft for snakes, thought it sounded freaky, but sure enough hogs/pigs will kill a snake, snakes no like pigs.


That was suggested to me when my mom went out to her garage carrying a laundry basket and had a rattle snake out there Luckily the thing made a hell of racket she dropped the laundry basket and ran. I had to put that snake out of its misery..measured 5'11 without its head. Anyway snakes are scared of pigs and just the scent of a pig will keep snakes away.


----------



## blkramhemi (Sep 21, 2007)

*To Funny*

 Guys i know this is an old thread... 

After performing Daddy dutie, Im sitting here wide awake, now for three hours. its litterally 6:45am in the mourning, and im on the ground laughing at this thread... 
ooops!!!! just woke the baby... %#@! 

u guys are to funny... Lokotaloft was talking about closing the coop at night, and seeing the bear, i nearly lost my now 9 hr old dinner.. i swear the thought of that was hilarious, i really put myself there, having not seeing a wild bear before, oh boy.. LMBAO

no one here has falcon trouble??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

blkramhemi said:


> Guys i know this is an old thread...
> 
> After performing Daddy dutie, Im sitting here wide awake, now for three hours. its litterally 6:45am in the mourning, and im on the ground laughing at this thread...
> ooops!!!! just woke the baby... %#@!
> ...


LOL.. it is amazing how sleep deprivation can make you giddy....


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

I don't know about new ideas but the old ones work well here. Solid tight lofts , small heavy wire to keep even smallest critter out , motion sensor lites in yard also wasted feed can produce samonilla & harm birds so I feed turkey finishing pellets just enough for one day no picking also side benefit they get minerals & vitamins not in grain.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Jaxracinglofts,
I think your aviary looks great. Nice an roomy. I am concerned about the size of the holes on the screening you are using. It seems snakes, mice, squirrels,rats, and small birds could get in quite easily and cause damage. I agree with Shadybug Lofts about giving just what they need and no more. Clean up what ever is left over. Your only other option is to lock up birds in loft at night with no access in or out from aviary. Naturally make sure your vents are open for ventilation. Again very impressive.
Thanks for reading, Greek Boy


----------



## windmill Ranch (Sep 18, 2009)

I use 2ft chicken wire with 3/8 fiberglass fence post threaded through the wire. It runs around my loft. It is about a inch off the ground. It stops most varmits. I hooked it up with 3 ground rods 5 ft apart. It's kind of fun now to hear a yelp. Also have chickens to run around on the ground under the loft and clean up things. Works well. Jim


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

you must be a serious pigeon rarer to have this much protection for pigeons


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

windmill Ranch said:


> I use 2ft chicken wire with 3/8 fiberglass fence post threaded through the wire. It runs around my loft. It is about a inch off the ground. It stops most varmits. I hooked it up with 3 ground rods 5 ft apart. It's kind of fun now to hear a yelp. Also have chickens to run around on the ground under the loft and clean up things. Works well. Jim



I read somewhere you shouldn't have chickens near pigeons the give them diseases. Is this true.


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

As far as rats,I have used rat poison for years,around my cockatiel flight pens,and have never caught but 1 in a live trap inside the shed itself.When it comes to neighborhood cats,with irresponsible owners,a live trap and a long ride in the truck works great.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

The walls maybe too open 2"x3" across the top..but they worked today when I had a Coopers Hawk land on top of the Aviary. That hawk tested my Aviary (1/2" Hardware cloth) thoroughly. Spooked my birds like you wouldn't believe. I took pictures so tomorrow I will upload them. 

As for Rats I will buy more Decon and sprinkle it around. I think a rat will take a "free" bait before having to work to catch a fighting pigeon. My birds about knock me over when I feed them..I can't believe they would stay still and let a rodent bite them when they have the whole flight pen with added perch's to fly too. When I finish building my "Pigeon City" I will run underground electric to my loft and then wire up my electric fence.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mice can nibble on babies in the nest at night..ewww right.. but that and leaving the feces around can make your birds sick if they ingest them..you know you have mice when you see their poops around..the electric fence sounds like a good idea.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

jAxTecH said:


> When I finish building my "Pigeon City" I will run underground electric to my loft and then wire up my electric fence.


There are electric fences that will run off a rechargeable battery with solar panels.


----------



## ozzi (Jun 16, 2010)

wandering if Ultrasonic Mouse Chaser has any side effect to pigeon,is there any one try them before?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

jAxTecH said:


> The walls maybe too open 2"x3" across the top..but they worked today when I had a Coopers Hawk land on top of the Aviary. That hawk tested my Aviary (1/2" Hardware cloth) thoroughly. Spooked my birds like you wouldn't believe. I took pictures so tomorrow I will upload them.
> 
> As for Rats I will buy more Decon and sprinkle it around. I think a rat will take a "free" bait before having to work to catch a fighting pigeon. My birds about knock me over when I feed them.*.I can't believe they would stay still and let a rodent bite them when they have the whole flight pen with added perch's to fly too. *When I finish building my "Pigeon City" I will run underground electric to my loft and then wire up my electric fence.


A rat can over take them, and at night they can't see to fly. Rats kill pigeons all the time.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I had this visitor freak my birds out Saturday morning..








Here she is looking at the buffet she can't have. 



I changed my feed and my birds tear it up like Pirhana..I plan on extending my "Guantanamo" prisoner pen another 10'. When I do the end wall will be of 1/2" hardware cloth. I will do this as soon as I can locate some sheets of expanded metal that don't cost over $100 each for the flooring. 

I am going to hang some mirrors around my loft and see if that will keep this skinny vulture away from birds..I heard of people using CD's...Not sure if they are supposed to represent eyes looking at the bird or are for the reflection. I need to use these mirrors anyway..the "misses" don't want them put up in the house.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Coopers hawk on your loft is not what you want to see when you get up in the morning! They normally hunt in pairs so keep an eye out for the other one. Some people have used the CD's and have had some success but these guys are smart and will eventually figure it out. Instinctively pigeons know when there's a predator around and will act very cautious in and around the loft. These are signs to look out for when you intend to release your birds. 

Good luck with keeping him/her away from your birds!


----------

